# Is having crawdads and convicts in the same tank



## babyhuey (Feb 19, 2005)

I have an 55g tank that that has 6 cons in it and two crawdads in it with the claws cliped. will thwe crawdads eat the eggs


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I would think so... but I dont know how they would get any food let alone eggs if their claws are clipped


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

I think they could still eat the eggs if they find them. clippipng the big claws has nothing to do with food as long as they still have very samll claws near the front of there mouth.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Cameraman2 is correct, the only thing the claws are for is fighting, they will hold onto fish and/or grab fish if they by chance happen to grab a live one, They are the same as the fiddeler crabs, the have small food stuffing claws that shovel the food in.
Anyway, I didn't know the answer foir sure,
But I told BH from what I hear, they are very aggressive when they breed, and would probly kill them or put the hurts to um if they got close to the eggs.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well, i would think that they might eat the eggs. maybe get a tank divider and use that? by the way how in the world did you get their claws clipped?


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

right below the joint, on what would be the upper arm part, you just get a pair if side cutters "wire cutter" and snip um off.
They do grow back, that is why you see some of them with one big claw and one little one, they get snapped off in territory fights in the wild.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh ok, great! thanks


----------

